# Do cigar smokers live longer?



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Well do they? I say "yes" but only because I want it to be true. :r

I help out every now and again at the local B&M and we had a really nice guy in the other day. He looked like it was at least 78 but was probably older since he rode his bicycle in and was in outstanding shape. We got to chatting and he made the statement that "cigar smokers live longer and I have to have one every day." His theory was that folks like the gorillas around here take the time to relax with a cigar and and that helps to relieve stress which leads to a healthier life overall. Smoking pundits be dammed.

Wishful thinking or you think there is something to it? 

What I can tell you is that since I started smoking cigars again after an extended post-boom break is that my blood pressure has gone down and I have something, just for me, to look forward to every day.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Voted No cuz there are way too many factors in life that lead to premature death and/or longevity. And I just wanted to be a stinker.

Do Cigar smokers have more fun?

HELL YEAH!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will let you know right after I die.  :r


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

No but they die more fulfilled.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Compay Segundo. 95 years old. To hear him say it, "I guess you could say I've been smoking since I was five years old." (He used to light his grandmother's cigars for her.)


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I say No. 

Not really because of cigars, but there are an awful lot of out of shape cigar smokers.






.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I am siding with yes. For me cigars allow me to relax and enjoy life. This is my way of de-stressing. I think if you go through life enjoying it, more positives than negatives, I think you will live longer.

I know those close to me will continue to tell me I'm killing myself smoking cigars.


----------



## MyNameIsHank (Jun 5, 2008)

Does it matter? Heaven is going to be smoker friendly, with a constant temp of 70 with 65 % humidity.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

MyNameIsHank said:


> Does it matter? Heaven is going to be smoker friendly, with a constant temp of 70 with 65 % humidity.


Excellent point. Never thought about it quite like that.

I'm going to guess there are no embargo's in Heaven? :chk


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

I voted yes for two reasons:

1. Compay Segundo (as mentioned above)
2. George Burns


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

mikeyp4 said:


> I voted yes for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Compay Segundo (as mentioned above)
> 2. George Burns


Don't forget Alejandro Robaina

I voted yes. As an extreme type-A personilty, I figured they are good for at least another 2 years tacked on at the end, its the only way I can sit and take it all in.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to say yes because there are less maufactured chamicals in cigars and the majority if the smokers didn't start till later in their teens or early twenties versus starting in the early teens.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Last time I went to the docs for my yearly physical he said to me _'what ever you are doing keep doing it'_ so I went home and had a cigar


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

It won't let me check both "Yes" and "Don't smoke Cremosas"


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, do things in moderation :2


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I voted yes because we definitely live happier so we will live longer . We relieve our stress quite regularly so therefor we are happier .


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Emjaysmash said:


> Voted No cuz there are way too many factors in life that lead to premature death and/or longevity. And I just wanted to be a stinker.
> 
> Do Cigar smokers have more fun?
> 
> HELL YEAH!


*Yeah, well go play on the freeway why don'tcha!!! j/k ROFLOL *

*Well, I just wanted to be a stinker too....*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

All I know is the Cremosas will kill ya!!!:hn

Plenty a noob has come close to dying at Casa Mean Darrell's!!!:r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

not sure but Alejandro Robaina looks to be at least a thousand years old:2


----------



## ironpeddler (May 3, 2008)

Yup...on average, a cigar smoker's life span is around 101yo. Now to achieve this number of years, you have to smoke at least 5 cigars a day for at least 50 consecutive years...there's scientific data to back this up on the Web.....:tu

Ever wonder why there are so many very wrinkly, old looking, toothless, cigar smoking men & women out there?

The Lady on the Perdomo Inmenso cigar band is 126yo...she started smoking when she was only 3yo...open the picture link below, you'll see :tg

Dr. Phil 
(..and if I say it, it's the truth, I'm Dr. Phil for Christ's Sake!)
(..oh yeah, and I'm Oprah's bestist friend)
========================================================

PS...from your mouth to God's ears my friend!...that we will live longer while puffing away!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

brigey said:


> *Yeah, well go play on the freeway why don'tcha!!! j/k ROFLOL *
> 
> *Well, I just wanted to be a stinker too....*


LMAO

Im practicing my car-dodging now


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

You should send this scientific study into the WHO. Maybe it will stop some of the smoking nazi's in their tracks. Anyways, I tried to vote yes but it wouldnt let me, a screen comes up and says inform the administrator or something.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

I would go with the majority here and say yeah but again with the majority, even if we don't I bet we are happier!


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

worked for this guy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-shot-whisky-celebrating-100th-birthday.html


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

View attachment 19829


Need I say more?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well lessee...how old was Winston Churchill when he died?


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

I posted this on another thread, but I like it so much I will repost and make it my signature. Its from the Car Talk Guys Commencement Speech at MIT

-if you wish to attain immortality, you must do the following: You must work hard every day seven days a week, never taking time off. You must attend no social functions. You must not smoke [cigars]. You must not drink. And you must not go with women.

- you mean if I do those things I will live forever?

-Oh no, my son, he said, it will just seem like forever.

Here is the link (scroll all the way to the bottom for this part

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/1999/c...ackspeech.html

-EB


----------

